# Bagua Knee Problems\Injuries



## ilhe4e12345 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey everyone, its been awhile since i posted. I have been recovering from a minor surgery on my right knee about 7 months ago. Since then I havent been able to practice much of any martial arts :/....during my down time and recovery I have been thinking really hard about it and out of everything I have studied I feel as if the internal styles of martial arts are what im wanting to continue with hear on out. Not that I dont love or enjoy the many years of mantis, but I just feel as if I am happier when I practice Bagua or HHsing-I. I have some experience in both, The 5 elements of Hsing-I as well as the first form and my the 8 palms and 2 changes of Bagua (I had to take a break due to my leg issue  So I havent learned much more then that). 

Anyways not that I needed to post all that but my question is the following....has anyone out there with knee issues or an knee injury had issues practicing Bagua? I noticed while doing my circle walking and my second change (which involes a 180 degree turn) is when it hurts the most. I know its because of the recent surgery and the doctors said that it will be sore for awhile until its back to normal, but I wanted to know if anyone out there practices with an old injury and how you go about doing it? Any tips? I really want to practice...lol


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 16, 2013)

ilhe4e12345 said:


> Hey everyone, its been awhile since i posted. I have been recovering from a minor surgery on my right knee about 7 months ago. Since then I havent been able to practice much of any martial arts :/....during my down time and recovery I have been thinking really hard about it and out of everything I have studied I feel as if the internal styles of martial arts are what im wanting to continue with hear on out. Not that I dont love or enjoy the many years of mantis, but I just feel as if I am happier when I practice Bagua or HHsing-I. I have some experience in both, The 5 elements of Hsing-I as well as the first form and my the 8 palms and 2 changes of Bagua (I had to take a break due to my leg issue  So I havent learned much more then that).
> 
> Anyways not that I needed to post all that but my question is the following....has anyone out there with knee issues or an knee injury had issues practicing Bagua? I noticed while doing my circle walking and my second change (which involes a 180 degree turn) is when it hurts the most. I know its because of the recent surgery and the doctors said that it will be sore for awhile until its back to normal, but I wanted to know if anyone out there practices with an old injury and how you go about doing it? Any tips? I really want to practice...lol



my sifu practices still and has been for 30 years after knee replacement surgery from football. all this was long before I met him. He wears a knee brace most the time, but you can barly tell. perhaps consider getting a metal brace for support? or just don't sit all the way down into the stances and slowly increase sinking as time goes on and healing improves.

hope that helps


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 16, 2013)

I went back to Bagua with knee problems and I wore knee braces


----------



## blindsage (Jan 17, 2013)

I've got knee minor knee problems and if I'm not careful bagua bothers them.  The key I've found comes from my sifu's insistence on proper alignment.  Most bagua teacher's say one thing about knee alignment and do something else.  When you are circle walking it should be different from regular walking.  You should drop your weight on the back leg while reaching out with your front leg with no weight transition.  Then your weight transition should begin and move straight across until your entire weight is on the front leg.  After that your rear leg should come forward and start again.   If you aren't careful and step forward too quickly without proper weight shifting, your knee will move too far past your foot when stepping and can hurt your knee because the weight will push through your knee to the ground with no support underneath.

As for doing your changes, you should again be sure that your knee is aligned over your toe in every movement.  Otherwise your can put undue pressure in ackward directions on the knee.


----------



## DennisBreene (Jan 17, 2013)

You have my sympathy. I injured my knee about a month ago and while I've started PT, I'm still very hesitant to do some of the moves in my system that are involved in ground work. I just don't feel like I can trust the joint when I've got someone in a lock and I may fall rather than control the force.  Being sidelined to some degree is very frustrating. I wish I had a better solution than watchful waiting.


----------



## oaktree (Jan 17, 2013)

Weight should be sunk in kua not in knees. Practice post standing 
To help you sink and get the right adjustment. On the second
Change you do not have to make the turn on one leg quickly. 
You can toe out with the opposite foot to make the circle
Instead of the quick pivot. 
When walking circle walk slow carefully place the foot down empty
And slowly put the weight. Watch how far you toe out and how close
You toe in and your knee alignment.


----------



## colemcm (Jan 17, 2013)

As BlindSage said, focus on how you align your knee and foot as you step.  At all times you knee and foot should be pointing in the same direction.  The angling of your steps should be controlled by rotating your hip inward or outward; so that you avoid applying any torsion to your knee.


----------

